# Can you guys open safelinking.net?



## ithehappy (Aug 2, 2014)

As the title asks, could you guys open that website? I can't for past few days, on Google's DNS! I need to use Tor to open that. On BSNL connection.

Thanks.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 3, 2014)

https works fine.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 3, 2014)

It isn't for me!

PS : Nope, something is wrong with my phone, can't open it from Chrome or Dolphin on my phone, but fine on my desktop!!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 3, 2014)

it opens fine on my phone even with http but not on desktop. i use google dns on pc though.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 5, 2014)

I use Google's DNS on PC too, and it opens fine on PC. But it won't open from my phone, tried all browsers, still, not from WiFi (same router of desktop) or 3G! Only browser where it opens is Orweb, don't know what's wrong! If it weren't opening on my desktop it would be okay, but why it opens on desktop and not on phone is beyond me!


----------



## vidhubhushan (Aug 13, 2014)

not on my pc


----------



## Desmond (Aug 13, 2014)

Can you ping safelinking.net?


----------

